# Ipod info



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi, my 2007 Fiat Ducato has a mp3 radio. I`m looking to buy a ipod and i would like to hook up to the speakers in my motorhome .My question is :...is it possible to do ? what will i need to achieve this ?
thanks in antisipation
Regards

Les


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Sorry in wrong forum, not sure how to transfer

SORRY


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

lifestyle said:


> Sorry in wrong forum, not sure how to transfer
> 
> SORRY


Not a problem, moved to parts & accessories. :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

A lead like THIS will be the most likely. But with out knowing what type of audio you are connecting to to it is hard to answer.

Have you though of burning you favorite tracks onto CD in MP3 format to play in the head unit? you should get well over 100 tracks on to a normal CD, saves messing about with an Ipod and lead.

Richard...


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

RichardnGill said:


> Have you though of burning you favorite tracks onto CD in MP3 format to play in the head unit? you should get well over 100 tracks on to a normal CD, saves messing about with an Ipod and lead.


We've done this with audiobooks, and have been able to compress 10-12 audio CDs (one story) onto one CD. With CD-Rs at a good deal less than £1, it's cheap enough to do and throw away.

We do use an iPod in the back of the van with a cheap iPod speaker system.

Les - it all comes down to whether you want to use iTunes and an Apple iPod, or use one of a number of other pieces of CD ripping software ("ripping" is the term for reading audio CDs and producing MP3 format files), such as Windows Media Player or Real Player. A non-Apple MP3 player will probably 'look' like a memory stick, which makes it easy to just copy the MP3 files across to the player.

Confused? You will be.

Gerald


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

If the radio does not have an input for a lead from the Ipod, you could also consider one of these or similar:

http://www.itripstore.co.uk/product/4172/emana_stereo_fm_transmitter_silver.htm

The advantage of these simple FM transmitters is that they will work with pretty much any radio and any MP3 player.

Andy


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
If your vehicle radio has a socket on the front for an mp3 player all you need to buy is a lead which has a jack plug on one end for the mp3 and a similar plug on the other end which plugs into the radio. If there is no socket the thing you buy is an fm transmitter which transmits a signal your radio picks up, all very simple. Remember you will need to have somewhere to mount the mp3 and altering it when driving is very difficult. I have an i pod which cost about £100 and the fm transmitter cost about £15, the memory is 4 gb I have about 20 hours music on it and over 2 gb empty, forget cd's, they're in the same class as vinyl,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

forget cd's, they're in the same class as vinyl,


> They are unless you put MP3's on them and then they are as upto date as your Ipod.
> 
> If you have an In dash DVD MP3 player as many of the newish Swifts do for the price of a blank DVD (40p or less) you have got a 4 gig MP3 player which can be remote operated. Possibly better than apples finest?
> 
> Richard...


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

I am an Ipod lover and have over 80 albums on mine.

In our last van i had an Ipod audio unit made by Sony but many others do them. It had a lead routed from to the back of the unit which you then fed to your chosen place ( i put mine into the back of the glove box) which you plugged into your ipod. All your music was then controlled through the menu system of the head unit with no need to touch the ipod. It also charges the ipod while conected. Also it was remote controlled so you can sit in the back of the van of an evening and have hours of music at your disposal without moving an inch......

cheap as well....

http://www.dynamicsounds.co.uk/sony-cdxgt55ip-cdmp3ipod-ready-tuner-p-3322.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use an IPod player inthe back of the van, it does not go off after 20 minutes! While driving we use the IPod with an ITrip (from Tescos at <£9.50) works well although in France it can be hard to find a ""vacant" FM slot as most seem to be used, double used and more. 

If you have a socket then a simple double mini jack fly lead (about £1.50 from Mapins) works superbly BUT not many stereos in vehicles seem to have those although they are becoming more common.

Using CD's as MP3 players works well but does require dupcating your resources and use of PC at home, IPod is prepared at home and used wherever, even while lounging outside vehicle in sun with book in one hand and mug or glass in other.

IPod works well for us but we are failry simple users of technology and have progressed from audio cassette to CD to IPod as replacement equipment needed. IPod suits us.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Sainsbury's (of all places) are currently selling an FM transmitter which works via (supplied) jack lead. It is either battery powered ( 2 X AAA) or via mobile phone charger lead. It can also be used at home. Multi channel digital transmission so it should always be possible to find a "free" frequency

Half price at £7.99 !! ( I bought one yesterday!) 

No problem choosing music whilst on the move, thats what the passenger is for !!!!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies,much appreciated,the cd idea sounds good if travelling abroard
My radio is a Blaupunkt mp3 with no socket to plug into...the FM transmitter sound good too...is that the one that plugs into your cigar lighter ? ( please allow for my d.o.b 1948 ) 

Once again thanks

Les


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
My DOB is 1947 so listen carefully children, My fm transmitter plugs directly into the bottom of the ipod and is powered by it, it also has a lead you can plug into the cigarette lighter which will charge the ipod and also seems to improve its performance. There are other types which plug in to the lighter socket etc. etc. your best bet is to go and look at what is available. I have an itunes account which makes it very simple to load the ipod and you can load your own cd's onto this account and transfer them to your ipod,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Chris thanks that sounds just what i am looking for,will let you know when i have it sorted :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Regards your children


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi all, just like to update you on what i have decided on. I purchased a apple ipod touch 8gb, i`m really impressed how easy it is to download my CD`s , my better half purchased a transmitter from Sainsburys ( incorrect type ) but easily overcome...i now know what i`m doing ( not bad for my age )
Thanks you all for your help

Regards

Les


----------

